# Neuropathic pain



## rjenn86 (Apr 23, 2014)

What ICD-9 code would you use for .... 

pain is neuropathic radiating in the lower extremity is bilaterally?? 

If I go to pain nerve it leads me to 729.2 and when I go to neuralgia I do not have an option for the leg, but for the knee, ankle and foot which leads me to 355.8. Would I use 355.8 or 729.2? Thank you


----------

